# AMD Radeon HD Drivers?



## yro (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi all.

I'm new in this forum and I don't speak English very well, so... sorry about any wrong words here.

I hear from some friends about FreeBSD and searched about it. All I see is people talking how good and stable FreeBSD is and I start wondering if it's worth having FreeBSD instead of Linux Distros.

Even if it's not worth it I want to try it by myself so...

I want to know if there is some driver for ATI/AMD Radeon HD VideoCards for FreeBSD?

If so, I'll try vr9 to see what happens... If not, I'll stay in Linux.

Thanks for your time here.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 14, 2011)

yro said:
			
		

> I want to know if is there some driver for ATI/AMD Radeon HD VideoCards for FreeBSD?


x11-drivers/xf86-video-radeonhd

As far as I know it doesn't work too good with the latest Radeon cards though.


----------



## adamk (Dec 14, 2011)

x11-drivers/xf86-video-radeonhd is no longer maintained or supported, either.  x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati supports more cards (including all the ones supported by radeonhd) but will not provide acceleration for HD5XXX and higher cards and will not even provide modesetting on HD6XXX and higher cards till kernel modesetting is available for FreeBSD.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 14, 2011)

I was hoping you'd chime in :e


----------



## graemeg (Apr 11, 2013)

It's been a year and a half since this thread was started. Anybody know if there was any progress on the AMD drivers. I have a Radeon HD 7800 card.


----------



## kpa (Apr 11, 2013)

https://wiki.freebsd.org/AMD_GPU


----------

